# New to Pellets



## Smoker38 (Sep 28, 2019)

Hello - I have a couple of WSM's, regular and Jr. size, smoked on them for years.  Just purchased my first pellet smoker, a Pit Boss 820.  First smoke today, some chicken thighs and sausage @ 250.  Marinated the thighs in Italian dressing.  The thighs were really good, but the skin didn't get as brown as I would have liked (the WSM's really browned them up well).  I'm assuming this is where the 'P' setting comes in.  Smoked today on P4, the recommended and factory setting.  I also used some Pit Boss hickory blend pellets.  I couldn't find what actually in the pellets, as in, did they have any filler or were they 100% hickory.  So, my two questions are:

1.  I'm assuming if I set the P setting to P5, I'll get more smoke?
2.  Also thinking if I get pellets that are 100% hickory, cherry, etc., I'll have a better chance of getting more smoke flavor?

Glad to be on the forum, and looking for some great info.

Thanks!


----------



## Jabiru (Sep 28, 2019)

With mine I run smoke for about and hour, lower the temp is more smoke output. Run a tube if more required.


----------



## texomakid (Sep 28, 2019)

_I can't help you with pit boss setting but in regard to pellets I recommend 100% if possible. Hickory for sure. Cherry alone may not be enough for those who like a stronger smoke flavor but their flavor and aroma are very nice. I like mixing Cherry & Hickory. I can say Lumberjack & CookingPellets are both quality pellets but that's all I've cooked with. I'm sure there are many other pellets out there that are good as well but pellets are key and very important. 

Cooking at lower temps always helps on a pellet grill and my experience the skin isn't always good. Best thing I've found to obtain a good skin is to wash & then dry as much water off the chicken as possible, light coat of salt, and back into the fridge for at least 4 hours (longer if possible) then into the cooker seasoned with your choice of 10,000 different rubs & seasonings. At least the skin is edible (IMO) and has a good flavor.

To obtain a better skin chicken has to be cooked hot & fast._


----------



## Smoker38 (Sep 28, 2019)

Good call Randy, and thanks.  Chicken with straight from marinade to smoker, and I should have pat dried them before I put them on.  Wish I could say that was a rookie mistake.....but it wasn't.

Also ordered some Lumber Jack 100% Hickory off of Amazon today.  Will give that a try also.

Thanks!


----------



## DoubleBull (Sep 28, 2019)

Smoker38 said:


> Good call Randy, and thanks.  Chicken with straight from marinade to smoker, and I should have pat dried them before I put them on.  Wish I could say that was a rookie mistake.....but it wasn't.
> 
> Also ordered some Lumber Jack 100% Hickory off of Amazon today.  Will give that a try also.
> 
> Thanks!


Don't know what part of the world you reside in but if you have an Atwoods in your area they sell the Lumberjack pellets for 8.99 a 20 lb bag if that is an option for you.


----------



## eddiememphis (Sep 29, 2019)

I wasn't happy with my GMG until the lady at the Grillin' Shop told me a few things.
I was cooking too hot. I was used to a Weber kettle. She shook her head at 225°, told me to smoke at a lower temperature.
She also told me to use good pellets. Told me to use Lumberjack 100% oak.

Now I love my smoker. And maybe her...


----------



## eddiememphis (Sep 29, 2019)

DoubleBull said:


> ...if you have an Atwoods in your area they sell the Lumberjack pellets for 8.99 a 20 lb bag...



The nearest Atwoods is exactly 500 miles from my house. Sounds like a good reason for a ride.

http://www.ironbutt.com/themerides/ssseries/

For those that don't like to click a link, a SaddleSore1000 is a motorcycle endurance ride of 1000 miles in 24 hours.


----------



## Smoker38 (Sep 29, 2019)

Update: 

Went online and found Lumber Jack pellets at Feldman's.  Smoked two slabs of baby backs.  Good pellets make a difference!  Used competition blend.  Good smoke flavor.  Need to adjust 3-2-1 a bit, but ribs were really good.  Need to leave beans on the entire smoke, but still good.
	

		
			
		

		
	








Thanks for all the advice.  Appreciate it!


----------



## texomakid (Sep 29, 2019)

Congrats on the ribs. They look really good. I'm digging the Lumberjack pellets as well. Hickory, Cherry are really good. I haven't had a chance to try the other types of wood yet but I will. Pellets are a difference maker for sure.


----------

